# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما حكم هذه الرسالة؟

## احمد ابو انس

كيف تروي عطشك في نهار رمضان
أثبت العلماء أن قول (لا إله إلا الله)
باللسان تجعل اللعاب يفرز مادة تروي عطشك

سبحآنك يآ رب !!!!
فلنردد ( لاإله إلاالله )
وعندما تنتهي أرسل لا تبخل على الناس
بمعلومة قد تصبر الجميع.
ما حكم هذه الرسالة؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كلام لا دليل عليه، ولم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فَعَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَمَرَ النَّاسَ فِي سَفَرِهِ عَامَ الْفَتْحِ بِالْفِطْرِ، وَقَالَ: «تَقَوَّوْا لِعَدُوِّكُمْ»، وَصَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ: قَالَ: الَّذِي حَدَّثَنِي لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْعَرْجِ يَصُبُّ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ الْمَاءَ، وَهُوَ صَائِمٌ مِنَ الْعَطَشِ، أَوْ مِنَ الْحَرِّ.
رواه أبو داود وغيره
فلو كان هذا الأمر المذكور حقيقيًا لدلنا عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ما أكثر الرسالات عبر الجوالات ، وكثير من هذا الرسالات لا أصل لها في السنة .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

صدقت شيخنا

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

كلامٌ لا دليل عليه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> كلامٌ لا دليل عليه.


أبا عاصم بارك الله فيك، ما هو الكلام الذي تقصده

----------


## مصطفى البغدادي

كثيرا من هذه الرسائل ذات الصلة بين العلم والدين غير صحيحة علميا، وهذه يفعلها أصحاب المعتقدات لتثبيتها في نفوس أتباعهم، كما يحصل في العراق عندما يتحدثون عن الفوائد الطبية لضرب الظهور بالسلاسل وتطبير الرؤوس.
من كان مؤمنا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مصدقا بالوحي الذي نزل عليه لا حاجة له بكلام غيره.
وما لا يثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم فسواء أيده العلم الحديث أم لا فلا ننسبه إليه. ونفعله علما لا شرعا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم جميعا.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> أبا عاصم بارك الله فيك، ما هو الكلام الذي تقصده


واضح أنه يقصد ما في الرسالة.

----------

